# About How Much to Water 3-gallon Smart Pots?



## Auburn1985

I have plants currently in 3-gallon smart pots.  About how much water should I give them?

I  get a bit of runoff when I give them a quart-and-a-half.  Does this  mean I've watered them enough?  However, I can still see some dry spots  on top of my soil (Super Soil).

Thanks.


----------



## Melvan

Water until you've fully saturated and have heavy have run off, then don't water again until you've lost at least 2/3rds of your full saturated weight.

If the soil gets too dry, you'll get run off immediately, don't let that throw you off.

Good luck.


----------



## Auburn1985

Melvan said:
			
		

> Water until you've fully saturated and have heavy have run off, then don't water again until you've lost at least 2/3rds of your full saturated weight.
> 
> If the soil gets too dry, you'll get run off immediately, don't let that throw you off.
> 
> Good luck.



OK, I was afraid that a lot of runoff would deplete the soil of nutrients over time.  But I'll water more till I get lots of runoff.


----------



## nouvellechef

I am the opposite. I don't like to drown them. I prefer to water/feed more frequent in a lighter amount. I generally find when the leaves are pointed straight to the sky, they are happy. When they fall to a "even" level, I feed them, back standing to attention.

With a super soil. It's more critical, in my experience, that I don't leach all the available nutrients from the pot. That's all they have.


----------



## Rosebud

I water till it runs out and the saucer catches it and the plant drinks it back up...but i don't water again until they are dry.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I water till it runs out and the saucer catches it and the plant drinks it back up...but i don't water again until they are dry.




:yeahthat:

Exactly what I do.


----------



## pcduck

I water till there is just a very little bit of run off.

I then come back a hour or so later and water again till there is run off.

I let them dry out in between watering, not bone dry but pretty dry.


----------



## nouvellechef

Haha. Its a science!


----------



## pcduck

Yeah some science:laugh:....Everyone does it different depending on their needs and location....But they all work and that is what counts


----------



## Rosebud

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I am the opposite. I don't like to drown them. I prefer to water/feed more frequent in a lighter amount. I generally find when the leaves are pointed straight to the sky, they are happy. When they fall to a "even" level, I feed them, back standing to attention.
> 
> With a super soil. It's more critical, in my experience, that I don't leach all the available nutrients from the pot. That's all they have.




That's a good point NC, i think I might have leached my super soil, but I had to water twice a day all summer in 10 gallon smart pots...


----------



## ross

I used to water how some people described, saturating then waiting like 3 days til they're dry to water again. At the advice of a friend I started watering smaller amounts daily to increase the plants metablolism. Would you want to binge eat then not eat for 3 days? It's a lot more work and hard to actually water EVERY day if you have any kind of life but I do my best. My friend said he gets 25% higher yields than his buddy who has the same set up as him and does the saturation method.


----------



## Rosebud

I have always believed cannabis needed and wet and dry cycle like so many other plants.


----------



## nouvellechef

It does. That's why I like lighter doses, more often. I find I get way healthier results doing that method vs a heavy soak and dose them less often. I use 8gal airpots and generally its 1.5gal every 4-5 days.


----------

